# We need to read this every day..........



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I know we have all seen this........but we forget......

someone sent this today...and it was just what I needed to gain strength.........read every day.........resolve yourself...and know how needed and loved you are........

I looked at all the caged animals in the shelter...the cast-offs of human society. I saw in their eyes love and hope, fear and dread, sadness and betrayal. And I was angry. "God," I said, "this is terrible! Why don't you do something?" God was silent for a moment and then He spoke softly. I have done something," He replied. "I created you." ~The Animals' Savior Copyright Jim Willis 1999


----------



## butch33611 (May 4, 2007)

Well said, I couldnt agree more..


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Mya I have never seen this before. Very true thanks for sharing


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

I've never seen that before...Thank you for posting it!


----------

